

Google's New Project Is So Insanely Advanced It Will Blow You Away - webhat
http://m.mensxp.com/technology/latest/26366-googles-new-project-is-so-insanely-advanced-it-will-blow-you-away.html

======
sidcool
What's with the Buzzfeed style titles?

~~~
ironsides
votebait.

------
zxcvcxz
So... a better leap motion?

